# Light white film ?



## DiscusFan (Oct 8, 2011)

Hi Guys . Woke up this morning to find that all my discus have a very fine white film on them . On the red turquoise his front fins are very ratty looking also . Any ideas ?


----------



## DiscusFan (Oct 8, 2011)

Also they are rubbing on the plants and shaking their fins .

55 gallon tank . 
PH 6.6
Ammonia 0 .

I have bumped the temp up to 86f from 82f .
So far i have added some salt and treated with Tri-Sulfa tablets .


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Would maybe try and observe poop from fish,to see that it looks solid as opposed to white ,stringy looking.
Might also check to seee that flesh inside the gills is red meat colored,as opposed to pink to grey looking.
This might help me to determine whether intestinal parasite or possible gill flukes might be an issue to consider given the twitching,rubbing you describe.
Have not used the medication you mention so don't know what it treat's,but Frequent water changes and re-dosing should you include meds might,eliminate, possible contaminate that may have been unknowingly introduced to the tank (deodorant/air freshners, soap or oil on hand's etc).
In less worrysome instance,and only a couple of the fish were producing excess slime coat,, then I might Consider possible fishes about to spawn where excess slime coat would provide food for fry should they appear.
Might lay off foods like blood worms,tubifex,or beef heart for a while were it me and offer quality dry pellet's if they will take them.
Could then if needed,,mix some medication with the worms ,beef heart,should intestinal parasites be evident and fish would gobble up their medicine(much more effective than treating water).
Just my two cent's.
Keep the water/filters clean!


----------



## DiscusFan (Oct 8, 2011)

Sorry for the lack of info . 

I had 2 red turks attacked and were stressed right out . 1 had over a dozen wounds and died . the other is very dark and hasn't eatin in 2 to 3 days ( very skinny ) . It was after this that the white film started . The poop is still brown ( normal ) .

Here is a link to the tri-sulfa tablets .

Aqua Master Tri Sulfa Tablets


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

DiscusFan said:


> Sorry for the lack of info .
> 
> I had 2 red turks attacked and were stressed right out . 1 had over a dozen wounds and died . the other is very dark and hasn't eatin in 2 to 3 days ( very skinny ) . It was after this that the white film started . The poop is still brown ( normal ) .
> 
> ...


If water quality is not an issue,then stress from being bullied could be big factor resulting in fish or fishes that may have to be removed?
In any event,I would follow direction's on medicine = more is not better,and add an airstone or two to help with oxygen exchange at surface at temps mentioned. 
Warmer temps = less dissolved oxygen in water.
Might look to something like Metronidazole if condition worsen's and or infection set's in on wound's scrapes.
this med is said not to interfere with biological filtration and as mentioned,,can be mixed with foods if you can get the fish to eat.
Otherwise treating the water is next best application in my view.
Sorry I can't be of more help but perhap's PM message to member,,BettaBaby who is more expierienced with treating,medicating successfully would be a consideration.


----------



## sam7152004 (Dec 19, 2011)

1077 said:


> If water quality is not an issue,then stress from being bullied could be big factor resulting in fish or fishes that may have to be removed?


 
I hear daphnia helps releave stress. 
just putting that out there.


----------



## DiscusFan (Oct 8, 2011)

The bullie has been removed from the tank . Nothing else in the tank is stressing the fish now .


----------



## DiscusFan (Oct 8, 2011)

This a pic of my Blue Diamond . sorry about the blurriness of the pic . Can see the film on the side and top and the cloudy eye .


----------

